# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Hacker group releases automated 'Google hacking' tool

## HATTIFNATTOR

The Cult of the Dead Cow hacker group has released an open-source tool designed to enable IT workers to quickly scan their Web sites for security vulnerabilities and at-risk sensitive data, using a collection of specially crafted Google search terms.
The group, which refers to itself as the cDc, acknowledged that the Goolag Scanner tool could also be used by malicious attackers to look for vulnerable Web sites. "We're not stupid," a cDc member who goes by the name Oxblood Ruffin said. "We know some bored teenagers and criminals will try to exploit vulnerabilities [using the new tool]."

 *ComputerWorld*

----------

